# Dogs



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

List your fav. doggy stories! After about 3 posts I will list mine . . . :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I remember when our german shepherd was about 6 months old and we were all watching the wizard of oz, it got to the part with the flying monkeys and he just started going nutz like they were going to get us!

He's a great dog, I remember the time he caught a baby turkey, a wild one, and he brought it up live to the house to show my mom.

he's 13 now


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

When we first got sam he was abotu 6 months old. We were convinced he didn't have a brain, he was worthless, loooovvveeedddd everyone, and was an altogether dope. 
Then One day this guy who owned the property behind our place came roaring into our yard and started yelling something about the fish in his pond being all gone (he must of thought we fished them all out, which we hadn't.) 
I was hiiding behind my mom while this guy was striding over to us, full blown mad. He was about 5 feet away when I heard a growl. A dark, lowly growl. The kind that would literally make you freeze--- which the man did.
I had never heard Sam growl before. Never seen him raise his hackles. But he did, and he walked slowly toward the man, and he kept going til the man turned and went back to his truck and drove off. 
I could list a number of Sam saving the day stories, including a bear incident, but I think I'll leave off here. 
Sam's my hero! He's about 9-10 now . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a dog named Chia, RIP my baby girl, who was a Dogue de Bordeaux. We would literally take her everywhere with us. She was just amazing. The first summer with us - she was a little weery of the water - but the next summer she would dive right in. Well we were all standing at the end of the doc and she jumped in - swam to the end of the dock - looked up at hubby and just quit swimming. Her heavy butt was pulling her underwater completely and she just looked at her "daddy" he had to dive in and get her as she was almost 4 feet underwater. Not paddling or nothing - just sinking.

Then later that same day we were out swimming and she would come out and climb into my husbands arm like a baby with 1 paw on each shoulder of my hubby. Now this is a 130 pound meatball! So we took a floaty mattress that has the mesh in the middle and she literally "floated" out there for hours with us. She loved it. When a boat would go by they would see her, turn around, and then make a slow pass to make sure they were seeing a "turner and hooch" dog on a floaty in the middle of the lake! It was so cute.

We lost her just at 2 years old from GVD - where she bloated and her stomach twisted on itself. She was out "daughter" since we are not having children together and she was going to be bred 4 days later so we could keep a pup and her lineage going :tears: 

Now I have the dopey doo sister mastiffs - LOL!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My bst friend jess has a little Fox Terrier called Ozzie. He is ferral and crazy but he is so cute and when he was a puppy we went camping but we stayed in the shed coz it was pelting down rain. And we let him out of his box because he was cold, so he could cuddle...and then he peed on jess's sleeping bag! it was so funnyand jess was half asleep so she didnt know whatwas happening lol.

And another time we were on the trampoline at her house and ozzie jumped up and it was so funny coz it was on an angle so he kept sliding off to one side a little bit. And then i got up, jumped and and ylled "Teradactyl!!!" and ran away and then he jumped after and tried to eat me!!

:slapfloor: Good times


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I currently have 2 dobes and a border collie. My best friend crossed the rainbow bridge about 2 years ago. Another dobe, a large red one named Thor who lived to be 12. He was that perfect dog everyone hopes to own. Although he was intimadating he actually was a big friendly guy. Anyway my favorite story about him was when he was about 2 I think. I was having my first " real" get together with a bunch of friends after I had gotten a nice place. I had a nice spiral ham I had put on the grill. Told my friends they could bring their dogs to play with thor as he was usually great with other dogs. Well about 1/2 hour in I heard thor growling which was rare. I went out and he had pulled the ham off of the grill and was eating and guarding it. After the shock and calling the vet. We all got a good laugh out of it. TO this day if I run into anyone who was there its brought up. Through out his life he got into alot of things he shouldn't have, my birthday cake, trout, etc. But I wouldn't trade any of it for the life we shared. He was my buddy.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is awesome.  it's great to share memories. I have had three dogs cross the Rainbow bridgge, and it's fun to think about not how or when they died, but what they did in their lifespan.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

A couple of summers ago my husband and I took our dogs camping with us near Lake Superior. One evening, we were winding down, and headed for the tent. Petro, our Brittany Spaniel, ran ahead of us and disapeared into the tent...I looked at my huband and said "did you leave the door unzipped??" and he was like "no, I don't think so. Well, when we got to the tent there was a huge hole in the door! Petro ran THROUGH the tent. Luckily we had duct tape!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is so funnny . . .


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We lost our Daisy in January and it still makes me sad to think of her... she was like our daughter and our first dog together. We had daisies on our wedding cake two weekends ago in memory of our baby-girl. I have so many Daisy stories that you will tell me to shut up! But, one of my favorites is when she caught a quail out in the middle of an alfalfa field. You could see it in her mouth and she was froze in a point - although, what she should have been pointing was in her mouth! She sat there as we approached, completely unmovable, and the quail flew right out of her mouth!! Seriously!! No lie! Just flew away... And she was so bewildered she came running over to us as though she was asking if she did something wrong. Of course, we told her she was a good girl.

She was the happiest dog on the planet. I swear that ice-cream truck music played in her brain 24 hours a day! She wagged not just her tail, but her whole body! She stole (and ate) whole pork roasts, chocolate cake, carrots, hot green chile, and anything else edible. She always ate the last bite of my banana. She was also "head goat" and would often be in the middle of a goat-pile in the sunshine out in the yard. And, no one knew when you were down and could snuggle like my doodle-bear.

I miss her... those were good times! The new puppies on the other hand are going to give me gray hair!! :hair:


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

our neighbors put their thanksgiving turkey carcass in a trash bag on their back porch, i guess waiting till trash day. my naughtiest russell bitch dug under the fence and drug the trash bag/carcass under with her. by the look of things she had to work to get her prize back on her side of the fence. id love to reward her tenacity---but the diareah took all the patience i had.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had several great dogs. One of them is now 12 years old and I can't even think about losing him. 

But one of my most favorite dogs was a female Pomeranian who was just positive that everybody loved her and knew that she belonged to me. Unfortunately she was born with only two working brain cells! The dumbest animal I've ever had the pleasure to know.

We were out digging a 4 ft. trench in our backyard and she was sitting near me just watching. A few minutes later I looked up and she was no where in sight. My husband said, "she's so stupid she probably walked over and fell into the trench." I walked over and looked down... there she was. Just sitting down in the trench waiting for me to come rescue her!

One time we let her out the back patio door. There was a 5 gln. pail sitting right there. When she came back to come in she came up on the opposite side of the pail from the door. We opened the door and called her, she kept running back and forth on the other side of the pail trying to figure out how to get into the house. We had to go out and physically help her find the door! We'd lived in that house for six years!!


----------

